# Wireless Router security



## roblonsdale (Nov 20, 2007)

I've recently started using a Buffalo wireless router and don't know how to make it secure, (stop others using my wireless connection).
There is no reference to this in the user manual.

Rob.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

exactly which model?


----------



## roblonsdale (Nov 20, 2007)

Wmr-g54 Db


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

go here  for a pdf copy of the users manual. Go to page 12 and it will take you step by step as to how to setup security.


----------



## roblonsdale (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry but's that the manual for a WBR-G54 and mine is a WMR-G54. I've got the manual for my model but it doesn't mention security.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Buffalo doesn't seem to have that machine listed, do you have a link to the manual?

Here's their list of wireless devices.


----------



## roblonsdale (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.theusermanualsite.com/re...&idDeviceType=119&idMfg=2119&idProduct=167999


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the security still should be similar. All you need to do is to sign on to your router using the ip address and the default user name and passward given in your handbook, then navigate to the security section and set your wep,


----------



## roblonsdale (Nov 20, 2007)

It's the setting up the WEP and encryption keys that I'm stuck with.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

roblonsdale said:


> http://www.theusermanualsite.com/re...&idDeviceType=119&idMfg=2119&idProduct=167999


That site gives me a blank page.


----------



## roblonsdale (Nov 20, 2007)

Try this.

http://www.bruach.com/media/WMR-G54UserGuide.pdf

Rob.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm astonished! They really don't mention encryption at all! 

I've never seen a router that doesn't offer at least WEP. I'd contact Buffalo tech support and see what they say...


----------



## roblonsdale (Nov 20, 2007)

I've emailed them and they haven't replied.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's a pretty odd setup. :grin: When you look through the menus, is there really no option for any kind of encryption? Do you happen to see any upgraded firmware on the Buffalo site?


----------

